# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  फ्रीमेक Freemake Video Downloader 3.0.0.11 (RRG)

## Chandrshekhar

Info - 
फ्री मेक विडियो डाउनलोडर से आप  YouTube, Vevo, Facebook, MTV, ComedyCentral, Vimeo and 40+ sites, से फ्री लोड कर सकते है, आप , convert कर सकते है online videos to AVI, MKV, MP3, iPod, iPhone, PSP, Android इस सॉफ्टवेर के साथ । 
  इस सॉफ्टवेर की मदद से आप काफी तेजी से विडियो डाउन लोड कर सकते है । 
आईए इसके कुछ नायाब फीचर देखे जो रोमन मैं है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

New! 40+ Sites Support
Get easy and quick video downloads from YouTube, Facebook, Vevo, MTV, TubePlus, Dailymotion, Megavideo, Vimeo, Metacafe, ComedyCentral, Vh1, Veoh, Break, LiveLeak, Photobucket, adult sites. Enable parental control: set a password to block downloads from adult sites. View supported sites
• Unique! Extract Lossless Audio
Extract original audio tracks from online videos without any quality loss! Download lossless audio from YouTube, Facebook, MTV, MTV Music, Vh1, and other supported sites. Enjoy high-quality music taken from original video clips.
• New! Automatic Download Mode
Set batch parameters for quality, action (download/extract/convert), and destination of your downloadable videos. All videos will automatically be downloaded in accordance with your saved settings.
• New! Convert to AVI, MKV, 3GP, MP3, iPod, PSP, Android
Convert online videos to the most popular video/audio formats and handheld devices: AVI, MKV, 3GP, MP3, iPod, iPhone, iPad, PSP, Android. Save your time and effort using ready-made intuitive profiles for portable devices.
• Facebook Video Downloader
Get fast video downloads from Facebook. Use Freemake as Facebook video downloader: grab original Facebook videos in any resolution. Convert Facebook videos to AVI, MKV, MP3, iPod, iPhone, PSP, Android. Download lossless audio from Facebook videos.
Free
• Unique! Download Friends’ Private Videos
If you want to download YouTube and Facebook videos set as private by your friends, just enter your account details into Freemake Video Downloader.
• This is Free Video Downloader
Freemake designs free software without any limitations – the solutions which offer quality alternatives to paid products. Make sure that our free video downloader is freeware in the truest sense of the word: no adware, no spyware, no online registration!

Changes in version 3.0.0, November 15, 2011: 
- Added the possibility to download streaming videos from ANY website (except Hulu, MTV Network, Netflix and YouTube RTMP and on-demand videos)
- Added the ability to resume broken downloads
- Added the download history feature

----------


## Chandrshekhar

यहा से डावन्लोड करे 

http://www.freemake.com/free_video_downloader/

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत बढिया चाँद भाई , लेकिन क्या एक सोफ्टवेयर के लिए सुत्र बनाना उचित है, धन्यवाद।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बहुत बढिया चाँद भाई , लेकिन क्या एक सोफ्टवेयर के लिए सुत्र बनाना उचित है, धन्यवाद।


मित्र ऐसे अच्छे सॉफ्टवेयर कहा गुम हो जाते है सूत्रो मैं पता ही नहीं चलता , ऑन लाईन डावन्लोड करने की सॉफ्टवेयर की काफी मांग तकनीकी विभाग मैं आती है ।

----------


## Dark Rider

बहुत खूब चाँद जी ,और मै आपसे सहमत हू की आपने इसके लिए अलग से सूत्र बनाया |

आपको रेपो +++

----------


## Dark Rider

स्क्रीन शोर्ट |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

वाह भाई आपने तो डाउनलोड भी कर लिया , उत्साहवर्धन के लिए हार्दिक आभार

----------


## Dark Rider

direct डाउनलोड लिंक |



http://www.freemake.com/download?id=...Downloader.exe

----------


## Dark Rider

चाँद जी यह तो वर्षों से मेरे पास है जी |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सहयोग/मदद के लिए पुनः शुक्रिया तकनीक के बादशाह जी ,,,,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद जी यह तो वर्षों से मेरे पास है जी |


अच्छा है भाई, आपको मैं क्या सिखाऊँगा, आपसे ही कुछ सीखा है ।

----------


## amol05

*बहुत बदिया मेहनत करी है अपने आगे भी सबका एशे ही मार्गदर्शन करते रहे*

----------


## swami ji

mast ja  रहे हो भाई ..आपका सब सूत्र कबीले तारीफ हे दोस्त ,,,,रेपो ....

किसी के पास वर्षों से हे पर देना चाहिए भाई ,,,,,,मजाक हे माफ़ करे मित्र ...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

धन्यवाद मित्रो ,,,,,,,,

----------


## Dark Rider

> mast ja  रहे हो भाई ..आपका सब सूत्र कबीले तारीफ हे दोस्त ,,,,रेपो ....
> 
> किसी के पास वर्षों से हे पर देना चाहिए भाई ,,,,,,मजाक हे माफ़ करे मित्र ...



मजाक मजाक मे कोई तुम्हारी ..... 

समझदार हो उंगलिया कम किया करो , और हा यह मेरे ओरिगिनल सॉफ्टवेर वाले सूत्र मे बहुत पहले पोस्ट किया जा चूका है |

----------


## Teach Guru

ऑफलाइन डाउनलोड लिंक Freemake Video Downloader

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शुक्रिया टिचगुरु मित्र

----------


## Teach Guru

> शुक्रिया टिचगुरु मित्र


स्वागत है मित्र......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इस सूत्र मैं मित्रो से अनुरोध है की अधिक से अधिक ऑनलाईन विडियो डाउन्लोड से संबन्धित जानकारी/सॉफ्टवेयर पोस्ट करे ।

----------


## Teach Guru

किसी भी वीडियो साईट से वीडियो डाउनलोड करें .....मजेदार ट्रिक 



दोस्तों कई बार ऐसा भी होता हैं की आपकी कोई पसंदीदा विडियो हैं या कोई पसंदीदा गाना हैं जो 
किसी वेबसाइट पर मिल जाता हैं तब काफी झंझट होती हैं और काफी ही मुश्किल होती हैं की 
उस वेबसाइट से वो गाना डाउनलोड करू तो करू कैसे???

जैसे की आप किसी फ्रेंड के प्रोफाइल पर जाते हैं फेसबुक पर और आपको कोई उसके द्वारा अपलोड की हुई विडियो पसंद आ जाती हैं और आप चाहते हैं की उसे डाउनलोड कर ले पर आपको इसमें काफी परेशानियों का सामना करना पड़ता हैं आप इसके लिए काफी सारे सोफ्टवेयर डाउनलोड 
कर लेते हैं जोकि काफी जोखिम भरा होता हैं|

बस अब आपको इन्ही साड़ी समस्याओं से निजात दिलाने के लिए आपको एक बड़े ही मजेदार टूल के बारे में बताने जा रहा हु जो कि उन विडियो को न केवल डाउनलोड करने में आपकी मदद करेगा बल्कि आप उसके जरिये उन्हें ऑफलाइन देख और सुन भी सकते हैं|

क्यों अच्छा लगा ना जानकार, अब आप किसी भी विडियो वेबसाइट से सीधे ही बिना किसी सोफ्टवेयर के विडियो डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं, चलिए आपको इसके बारे में विस्तार पूर्वक बताता हु|

सबसे पहले एक बात मैं आप लोगो को बताना चाहता हु की ये ट्रिक सिर्फ फायरफोक्स और इन्टरनेट एक्सप्लोरर  उपयोगकर्ताओ के लिए ही हैं|

सबसे पहले अपने ब्राउजर में www.ant.com को खोले|

फिर वहा से Video Downloader वाले लिंक को खोले फिर आपके सामने दो आप्शन आयंगे एक तो फायरफोक्स उपयोगकर्ताओ के लिए और दूसरा इन्टरनेट एक्स्प्लोजर उपयोगकर्ताओ के लिए उनमे से आप जिस भी ब्राउजर को इस्तेमाल करते हैं उस आप्शन पर क्लिक कर दे|


जब आपका ये टूलबार इन्स्टाल हो जाये तो ये कुछ ऐसा दिखाई देगा और इसे आप फायरफोक्स में स्टेटस बार या फिर टूलबार में कही भी लगा सकते हैं जैसा की नीचे चित्र में दिखाया गया हैं|



जब आप इसे अपने मन मुताबिक जगह पर लगा ले तब आप कोई भी एक विडियो वेबसाइट खोले जहाँ से आपको कोई भी विडियो डाउनलोड करनी हो|



और आपको कुछ ख़ास नहीं करना किसी विडियो को डाउनलोड करने के लिए बस उस विडियो को चलाने के बाद ही आप उससे कोई भी विडियो डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं| वरना आप सीधे ही इसके डाउनलोड वाले बत्तन पर क्लिक करेंगे तो आपको एक सन्देश मिलेगा इस टूलबार से जो की ये बताएगा की आपने क्या गलती की हैं कुछ ऐसा :-



बस इस बात को ध्यान में रखे की आप एक बार उस विडियो कर चला जरूर दे तभी आपके सामने इस टूलबार का डाउनलोड वाला बत्तन काम करेगा जैसा की नीचे दिखाया गया हैं :-



बस इसपे क्लिक कर दे और विडियो को डाउनलोड कर ले|और आप डाउनलोड की गयी विडियो को सीधे ही इसके प्ले बटन से आपने ब्राउजर में चला के देख भी सकते हैं|

क्यों हैं न बिना कोई झंझट का मजेदार जुगाड़|
(ये टूलबार सिर्फ फायरफोक्स के नए वर्जन के साथ ही चलेगा इसलिए कृपया फायरफोक्स को पहले नए फायरफोक्स से अपग्रेड जरूर कर ले)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शानदार जानकारी है मित्र ,,,,,,

----------


## Teach Guru

> शानदार जानकारी है मित्र ,,,,,,



:mango: धन्यवाद मित्र...........

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> बहुत बढिया चाँद भाई , लेकिन क्या एक सोफ्टवेयर के लिए सुत्र बनाना उचित है, धन्यवाद।


आपकी बात सोछ्ने योग्य हैं मित्र

----------

